# PE - CIVIL - California Review Courses



## SMF (Jun 18, 2008)

I am planning to take a review course in Sacramento area.

So far, I have found two review couses which are being offered in this area:

1. ASCE -YMF

2. PPI_2_PASS

Has anyone attended either of these courses and can recommend a one?

Thanks in advance for your help !


----------



## squishles10 (Jun 30, 2008)

i know a lot (A LOT) of people that have taken the asce ymf course in san diego. its good, but you have to study on your own, kind of like testmasters. after they fail two times or so, then they take a more in depth review course. it normally didnt come to that. (or if it did, it was to pass seismic).

i dont know about the other course but i think most the stuff on their website is a joke. maybe a review course ould be better managed.


----------

